
Numpad Superpowers - robinhartley94
https://numpadsuperpowers.com
======
robinhartley94
Hey, Robin here - the creator/developed of the above drag and drop automation
software. Feel free to ask here if you have any questions - I'd be happy to
answer!

Please let me know what you think of the software and whether it would be
useful to you in automating tedious and repetitive computer actions.

